# M6: steuersatz für flache boxxer brücke



## stevo knievo (20. Juli 2011)

hallo,

welchen steuersatz fahrt ihr, damit es möglich ist eine flache boxxer brücke zu nutzen.

ich habe einen arcos AI25 verbaut (einbauhöhe laute hersteller: 16mm)

es fehlen aber 4 mm um die 2mm, welche die standrohe der boxxer über der oben brücke rausstehen sollen, zu erreichen. die standrohe sind auch schon auf max. länge von 158mm.

Bike: M6 FRO
Gabel: Boxxer WC 2011

vielen dank,
stevo


----------



## stevo knievo (21. Juli 2011)

der FSA Orbit ZR sollte ins M6 passen, oder?

Stack Height 7.1+3.5=10.6mm

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/ae1790...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1.5-auf-1-1-8.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (21. Juli 2011)

stevo knievo schrieb:


> der FSA Orbit ZR sollte ins M6 passen, oder?
> 
> Stack Height 7.1+3.5=10.6mm
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/produkt/ae1790...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1.5-auf-1-1-8.html



Ja der sollte eigentlich gehen. Ich fahre einen Syntace Superspin und da hat es auf jedenfall super gepasst mit der 2011er Boxxer.....


----------



## stevo knievo (21. Juli 2011)

weiss du die Bauhöhe der oberen Lagerschale?

in der Beschreibung ist immer nur die untere mit 4 mm angeben.


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Juli 2011)

stevo knievo schrieb:


> weiss du die Bauhöhe der oberen Lagerschale?
> 
> in der Beschreibung ist immer nur die untere mit 4 mm angeben.



Auswendig leider nicht, aber glaub mir, es reicht für ne 2011 Boxxer mit flacher Brücke ;-)


----------



## freerider090 (7. August 2011)

von crank brothers gibts sehr flache


----------

